

Show HN: SlickShare - Share links browser to browser and email effortlessly. - redmaverick
https://github.com/karthikkottapalli/SlickShare

======
NirDremer
Looks interesting.

This might be helpful for some:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/slickshare/adhdcbp...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/slickshare/adhdcbpjbahiekgjmgbmjmlggmbldnfm)

~~~
redmaverick
Thanks! :)

